# Powerhead For 55 Gal



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

How many GPH PH should i get for 55 gal?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I like the Hydor Koralia 4 for 4 foot tanks, but if you didn't want that much flow, the HK 3 would work too.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Try the evolution series they have a better magnet and are alot more quiet, Id personally go with the evolution 750


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> Try the evolution series they have a better magnet and are alot more quiet, Id personally go with the evolution 750


I haven't tried one yet, are they really that much quieter? If it's a big difference, I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

so haw many gph are they? i picked up 295gph .


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Try the evolution series they have a better magnet and are alot more quiet, Id personally go with the evolution 750


I haven't tried one yet, are they really that much quieter? If it's a big difference, I may have to pick one up.
[/quote]
Are your hydors loud? My k4 is dead silent and the magnet is plenty powerful to hold it on my 125g so thats pretty thick glass. On a 55g the normal k4 magnet would be great though im sure the new series is probably mroe refined in design.

You didnt get a hydor at 295gph i hope right? Im assuming you mean maxijet 1200? This should be good for a more foccused current. The thing i dont like about maxijet is they dont make powerheads larger then 300gph that i know of but i think there is some upgrade kit you can do. Hydors probably look nicer IMO


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

My HK 4 is pretty loud, but I have never had a problem with the magnet... I love the current so I kinda take the noise as a trade-off.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

i have the new 1050 and i cant hear it running with my ear to the glass.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Well now I think I need to make a couple phone calls tomorrow... I got a good deal on the HK4, but if yours are quiet, something must be wrong with mine. Mine isn't unbelievably loud, but it's not what I would consider quiet.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

I did get a maxijet but it was the 900 rated at 295 gph. so you all think thats enough for a 55 gal?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It should provide enough current, so anything beyond that is up to you


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

I picked it up as a barging, thats the only reason i got it. my lfs only had those in stock reg price was 30 he gave it to me for 15 so i guess i cant complain.


----------

